# Guia Introduccion a la biomedica



## shadown (Oct 27, 2008)

Muy bien, aqui les traigo un documento que hice para una clase de la escuela, me falto algunas cosas pero a causa del exceso de trabajo lo tuve que dejar asi. Esto es una pequeña guia de la electronica en la medicina actual; como los circuitos que conocemos pueden, ayudar en mas de una forma. aqui les dejo el link. Ademas, miren la bibliografia, ahi unos buenos libros de electronica al final.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bajado y revisado... muy buena... aunque como comentario siendo electronico siento que le falto un poquito de circuiteria tipica, como filtros digitales y de instrumentacion

Aun asi muchas gracias por compartirla con todos.. Ya la puse en el disco donde tengo mi libreria tecnica para consultas...


----------



## edgarh44 (May 25, 2009)

hola. la guia esta muy interesante, soy estudiante de electronica y quiero diseñar un fonocardiografo, para un curso de proyectos, he leido mucho pero aun nose por donde empezar, por favor si algunos de ustdes tiene información o algunos diseños pues les voy a estar agradecido muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (May 25, 2009)

No se si se haya discutido en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-electromedicina-13673/

Pero al ser de audio creo que tambien puedes colocar la pregunta en el foro de Audioequeña señal, y tambien puedes revisar en este tema... 

http://revistabme.eia.edu.co/Artículos/Edición 1/FonocardiografoDigital.pdf


----------



## edgarh44 (May 25, 2009)

muchas gracias chico3001, realmente te agradesco mucho... haber ahora si a darle al 100% al proyecto y todo el avance que haciendo lo publicare, por que el conocimiento es universal,.. una vez mas y a todos los del foro.


----------

